# Export a CD or DVD via NFS



## rhg (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks to everybody for all these very valuable threads about exporting directories via NFS. Using the search function in this forum did it very well this time  

Now I'm trying to export a CD or DVD via NFS. However, I find it impossible to create a permanent NFS export for this because it must be exported using the media name. For example, if I insert the SuSE Linux DVD it mounts below /Volumes as something like /Volumes/SU81xyz (don't remember the exact media name right now).

There does not seem to be something like /media/cdrom, say, a location which refers to the CD or DVD media with a constant name regardless how the particular media name is.

Is it like that? Or did I overlook something (obvious?) ?


----------



## Eckhart (Jan 10, 2003)

Well my cdrom drive is actually deviced at "/dev/disk1s1s2"... I can mount and unmount the device.
You can check out your cdrom device by looking at fstab or running "autodiskmount -v" after having inserted a CD


----------



## rhg (Jan 10, 2003)

Thank you. I'll give that a try.


----------

